# VOIP in Japan



## oatmeal

I'm moving back to Tokyo next month after being away for over seven years. Do folks have a favorite VOIP provider? We have been using voip.ms here in the States for our common house phone. It is nice because we can access that line from a regular phone at home, our mobiles, or our laptops and it costs next to nothing. We would like to do the same in Japan with a local number there. I'm looking for a SIP service provider who has DIDs avalible in Japan that are not overpriced. As I type this, I realize that I'm probably a phone geek at this point.


----------

